# Switch Washer & Dryer Position?



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

1. Yes, but you probably have to get longer drain tube. Drain tube may rattle against dryer or wall, but you can wrap it with foam insulation tube for protection/cushion. Don't stretch the drain tube, and you may want drain pipe cap that is vented and fits tightly around the drain tube.
You can use adjustable dryer vent extensions for new positions, but this can make the dryer stick out as well.

2. Be sure that power outlets will take the new plugs. Rules have changed and if your dryer is electric, you may have to change the outlet. If dryer is gas, you may need longer supply. Take the photo of the outlet and compare directly at the showroom. For gas dryer, you can use appliance extension cable, it is usually gray.

3. Is the washer sitting in a pan, and does the pan have some drain pipe attached to it?


----------



## Anianna (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you.

2. It is my understanding that dryer power cords are interchangeable; if you get a dryer with the new style cord, you can easily take the cord off (they are attached with screws) and put on one with the older style plug. I had this problem when we moved here and the guy at the hardware store just said to switch out the cords, which I did. Changing the outlet sounds expensive and like it would require a certain level of electrician experience I do not possess. 

3. No pan.



Ultimately, I have decided to simply purchase a smaller washer that fits in the space I have, but I have a feeling this may not be an option next time I have to buy a washer. It is more difficult to find smaller washers now and they have to be ordered around here as nobody keeps them in stock. Washers are getting bigger.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Is a double stack washer / dryer an option? They save some space and use just one power cord, same as the dryer.:yes:


----------



## Anianna (Nov 18, 2012)

Only if I knock some cabinets out.


----------



## fa_f3_20 (Dec 30, 2011)

I suspect the biggest problem you are going to have is routing the dryer vent hose to the connection at the wall. If it has to run behind the washer, you may find that that's very difficult to do without it getting pinched.


----------

